# question about ebay ECU mods



## slvrsentra98 (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm shure I'm not the only one who has seen these they are the things u hook up to the ECU and it is supposed to change ur air/fuel ratio and its supposed to give u a Hp boost
the concept makes sense but I was wondering if I ne o have actualy tried one of these and if they are worth it

I have seen them from $4-$35 

here is a good example of a "better" one

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2429922188&category=1256


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

They are snakeoil, don't waste your money.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

BS.. thats all they are.. oh yea, its also good for messing up your car


----------



## tolley (Jul 25, 2003)

Don't even waste your time/money on that shit.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Funny how 'great' the ad seems to make them seem. I wish eBay would start tracking these sorts of items and banning the sellers.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Ebay isn't going to waste their time with things like that, and niether should you.


----------



## wiggy (May 4, 2003)

*The way the ebay "chip" wprks*

The ebay sellers are a very intresting group of people, because first of all its NOT A CHIP its a simple carbon based resistor that you place in line with the MAF, or MAS. 

borrowing the definition from dictionary.com they define a resistor as _n : an electrical device that resists the flow of electrical current _

This is excatly what it dose when its placed on the MAF or MAS. TO understand how it makes more power is simple the MAF or MAS sensors have a wire gets warm and as the air is coming in it decerease the warmth of that wire so in turn the ecu has to provide more current to keep the wire at the same temperature, while at the same time providing more fuel for the increased volume of air, thus making more power. 

The carbon based resistor does the exact same thing, it tricks the ecu in to thinking the wire is cool thus providing more current to the MAF or MAS and also increasing the amount of fuel that is delivered to the engine, thus making the engine run richer and producing more HP. However this causes fuel economy to decrease drastically and depending on the resistor value it could also cause the IC driver chip to burn out becasue the resistance is so to high. 

By the way you can get these resistors from radioshak for 50cents for a ten pack. You can also OHMS LAW to figue our what resistance you need the formula is as follows 
i=v/r where 
i=amps
v=voltage
r=resistance 

this formula can be rearranged with simple algebra. 

although i would suggest that it would be much better to get your car chipped by a company like JWT, AEM, etc... because they have dyno time for the car, and have extensive knowledge of what to do to create safe and effecient hp. 

latter 

joe a.k.a wiGgY a.k.a WaGganS a.k.a wIgGlEs


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hmmm... if you DIY, you can probably come up with a resistor rating safer than the one on e-bay...

not that i'd recommend it... running rich is not much fun on the condition of your valves, O2 sensor...etc... better to just get your ECU remapped.


----------



## slvrsentra98 (Feb 27, 2003)

thanks that makes perfect sense to me I did'nt think I could trust those guys any way because timing has to do with the combustionof the gas not the temprature of the air


----------

